# Will red cherry shrimp babies survive with a filter in tank?



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Well I got some cherry shrimp and am interested in breeding them, i was wondering if the babies will survive with a regular old filter on the tank. I have alot of live plants and some java moss on driftwood.


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

I just set up a pair of my own shrimp-only tanks and did a lot of research prior to doing so. What I found was that all power filters will suck up (and chop up) babies. The "best" solution that I found was to get an air-powered sponge filter. However, I have never liked that idea so I went with powered submersibles with both of my tanks. I used "Aqua Clear 50" sponge media to block the intakes and gaps in the pump casings so that no babies could be sucked in.

You need to be sure you use something with fine pores to stop the babies from getting sucked in. For HOB filters I read that most people use pantyhose or some other fine mesh to cover the inlet. I use twice the rated filtration on all my tanks, so I use a sponge instead. (pantyhose would get blocked too easily I would think)


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

DevinWolfe said:


> I just set up a pair of my own shrimp-only tanks and did a lot of research prior to doing so. What I found was that all power filters will suck up (and chop up) babies. The "best" solution that I found was to get an air-powered sponge filter. However, I have never liked that idea so I went with powered submersibles with both of my tanks. I used "Aqua Clear 50" sponge media to block the intakes and gaps in the pump casings so that no babies could be sucked in.
> 
> You need to be sure you use something with fine pores to stop the babies from getting sucked in. For HOB filters I read that most people use pantyhose or some other fine mesh to cover the inlet. I use twice the rated filtration on all my tanks, so I use a sponge instead. (pantyhose would get blocked too easily I would think)


 
If i use filter media to block the intake, wont the flow be reduced greatly?


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

Not really. Definitely no worse than when a standard HOB intake gets plant gunk blocking half of it. Media sponges are very porous.

Plus, you don't want high flow in a shrimp-only tank.


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I just cut a block of sponge, bored a hole in one end and slipped it over the bottom of my filter intake. The shrimp love it because all kinds of yummy goodness gets trapped there.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

ZooMed 501 mechanical sponge. $5, predrilled for the filter intake and everything. :thumbsup:


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Also, i have 2 guppies in the tank, is there any chance the babies will still survive? I got lots and lots of plants, moss, and some duckweed at the surface.


----------



## DevinWolfe (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm pretty sure from my research that all fish will munch on the babies. If you have tons of coverage then they may survive.

Again, I am new at shrimp-only tanks and breeding so this is purely info that I have gathered from reading, not first hand...


----------



## Strick (Apr 6, 2009)

I added 10 Endlers to my shrimp-only tank while I had 6 girls berried. A month later my shrimp population had doubled... lol. The endlers couldn't have eaten very many. Shrimplets are pretty quick when they want to be, and I have a lot of java moss for them to hide in.


----------



## LedxZep (Sep 25, 2009)

Strick said:


> I added 10 Endlers to my shrimp-only tank while I had 6 girls berried. A month later my shrimp population had doubled... lol. The endlers couldn't have eaten very many. Shrimplets are pretty quick when they want to be, and I have a lot of java moss for them to hide in.


oh thanks, thats a relief:bounce:


----------



## JennaH (Sep 28, 2009)

i recently bought a prefilter by fluval at petsmart for 2.50 and it fit perfect over the intake, flow wasn't reduced, but im told they need to be cleaned regularly due to build up. but i think this will also help keep the filter clean a bit longer


----------

